
Steve Jobs' Best Quotes Ever - r0b
http://www.wired.com/news/culture/mac/0,70512-0.html
======
far33d
"They're babes in the woods. I think I can help turn Alvy and Ed into
businessmen." \-- On Pixar co-founders Alvy Ray Smith and Ed Catmull, in Time,
Sept. 1, 1986

Well, he certainly succeeded at that. I really think Ed Catmull is one of the
world's best examples of pure hacker/nerds becoming great businessmen because
of their technical expertise. Organizations and software are very similar,
it's no coincidence that the most successful tech companies are run by
technologists.

------
mynameishere
"insanely great things the man has said"

What the eff? Something about dead fish and the Japanese? All right, whatever.
Very insanely great, indeed. Reminds me of a certain information minister for
both coherence and modesty:

<http://welovetheiraqiinformationminister.com/>

He's a good businessman, though. He took an early lead in the PC business and
turned it into this generation's Sony Walkman knockoff + an overpriced Intel
machine running Unix. Oh, and Wired magazine thinks his utterances are
"insanely great":

"The products suck! There's no sex in them anymore!"

Steve, I owned an Apple II. There wasn't a mother Theresa pinup calendar's
worth of sex in it.

